# Cyclone or dust separator for 1HP Shop Fox dust collector?



## quasarwutwut (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi everyone. I recently upgraded from my cheap shopvac that was causing me to go deaf to the wall-mounted Shop Fox W1826 1HP dust collector. Big improvement, much quieter, more suck. Then I noticed big pieces getting stuck by the impeller (I think it's the impeller) and the fact that the bag seemed to give off a fine dust when you smacked it made me think I should make it a two-stager. So I got an Oneida Super Dust Deputy and their 17-gal drum. I was expecting a slight decrease in suction, but it's significant. Did I screw up because I only have a 1HP? Should I get a dust separator instead? Or is there a fix to get more suction out of a cyclone that I'm not thinking of? If I port the exhaust out the wall instead of into the bag, will that help? I don't want to admit that I just wasted a whole bunch of money, but I also don't want to live with wimpy suction. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Unfortunately, I think you are expecting to much from it. Although I am not a fan of it, at this point I think you would need best off getting the HF 2hp dust collector. With a coupon costs about what you have spent for the dust deputy and drum. Many report good results with it.


----------



## quasarwutwut (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks Redoak. That's what I was afraid of. Is there an advantage to removing the collection bag and instead piping the outfeed straight through the wall? I guess using a dryer vent? Will that increase suction at all?


----------

